# Question regarding the memory-type GPU-Z is displaying.



## siberiansaint (May 9, 2020)

When looking up the type of memory that is soldered on my card, it tells me its exclusivly Samsung.







But when i click on Advanced, and then on NVIDIA Bios, it shows me different memory types on multiple entrys (Micron, Samsung, Hynix)






My question is if i can be really certain that theres just Samsung chips soldered on my card or if its just a mish-mash of chips from different manufacturers.
Im fairly new to all of this and GPU-Z aswell, i would really appreciate a explanation of some sort.
Thank you.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 9, 2020)

Manufacturers have several models of a graphics card, some with different memory types, if you see a GPU Bios with more than one memory type it just means that whether your particular card has Samsung or Hynix it's supported on that Bios, manufacturers don't mix memory types on the same PCB, the card wouldn't work because each memory type has different specs...……. some cards of the exact same model also have different revisions, those revisions may have different memory, this saves having to completely re-write Bioses… nothing to worry about, perfectly normal.

Keyword in your screenshot above is "support"  that does not mean "using".


----------



## siberiansaint (May 9, 2020)

Thank you very much for the explanation Tatty_One! That means the bios is supporting all of the named chips, yet on my card are only samsung ones. Got it!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 9, 2020)

siberiansaint said:


> Thank you very much for the explanation Tatty_One! That means the bios is supporting all of the named chips, yet on my card are only samsung ones. Got it!


So for example, this tells me you have the Amp Extreme?








						Zotac RTX 2080 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR6, 1515 MHz GPU, 1800 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Where as this one is the Zotac Founders edition with a slower memory clock and therefore may be Hynix or Micron, in my experience with GDDR5 & 6, Samsung can often achieve higher memory clocks if you overclock and often their reference clocks are therefore higher...…….








						Zotac RTX 2080 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR6, 1515 MHz GPU, 1750 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




You will see that both have the 3 memory types available and written to the Bios.


----------



## siberiansaint (May 9, 2020)

Indeed, that makes sense, as i mentioned im fairly new to GPU-Z and Overclocking in general, so i apologize for questioning everything that seems new to me.  
Again, thank you for the further explanation!


----------

